# Is this normal shedding?



## WillowGem

I posted in another thread that my two boys have started shedding.
They both have different coat types and Arthur grew a much thicker winter coat.
Now that it's coming out in clumps, the hair underneath looks so sparse to me...almost like the feathers on a baby bird's head.

I've taken some pictures, and was wondering if this is what it's supposed to look like, and will it grow in now that the winter coat has shed?

I'm hoping there's not an underlying health issue going on here.


----------



## keli21

I was wondering the same thing... except my goat hasn't started losing his fur yet just stuff that looks like fluffy lint??? hopefully someone can help us...


----------



## Axykatt

Wow! That is dramatic! 

Don't know if that's normal for a goat in your climate. I've always lived in warmer places and my pygmies look like they are shedding dryer lint when they go. His winter coat does look way heavier than my girls, though. Is his skin scaley or flakey? Does he seem extra itchy?


----------



## WillowGem

Axykatt said:


> Wow! That is dramatic!
> 
> Don't know if that's normal for a goat in your climate. I've always lived in warmer places and my pygmies look like they are shedding dryer lint when they go. His winter coat does look way heavier than my girls, though. Is his skin scaley or flakey? Does he seem extra itchy?


He does have some flakiness when I brush him.
There is the dryer lint looking stuff, along with the huge clumps that are coming out.
It's the sparseness of the hair that's left that has me concerned...since this is my first winter/spring with goats, I don't really know what's normal.

He's just over 10 months old, and has never been supplemented with selenium. 
I've tried giving them the selenium gel, but ended up wearing most of it.
I'm wondering if a Bo-Se injection would help?


----------



## xymenah

Have you checked for lice or mites? That's a bit dramatic for normal shedding. Mites you can't see but there would be scabby flaky skin.


----------



## WillowGem

xymenah said:


> Have you checked for lice or mites?


I did see some lice eggs on his hair after some of the winter coat was brushed away.
I dusted him with some Python dust.
Would that take care of the mites too, if he has any?

I feel like such a neglectful goat mom, he looked so fluffy and healthy, that I didn't realize what was going on under all that hair.


----------



## xymenah

Its not your fault. It happens. Especially when they are so fluffy you just can't see them so don't feel bad. If you saw some lice eggs its not mites. Mites cause more of a sabby yucky mess which the picture does not look like but I just wanted to cover all bases. So I think your good with the python dust.


----------



## Axykatt

Maybe he has sensitive skin? If it gets warm enough maybe give him a bath with some soothing oils or mineral salts to moisten his skin. We just got rid of mites here. No hair loss, but I used cat flea shampoo to kill the mites and they got dry skin from it, so next bath had nontoxic bath oil which fixed the dry skin. I'm sure there are people on the forum with recipes for goaty skin creams, but I just use products made for human babies; hypoallergenic and nontoxic. 

My goats get very frequent baths because if I let hay dust build up on their coats I get a rash on my arms from touching them. Not to mention the hayfever and swollen eyes if I touch my face by accident!

Edit: sensitive skin in addition to the lice, I meant. Some goats react more strongly than others to pests.


----------



## WillowGem

Now that more of Arthur's winter coat has shed...it doesn't look nearly as extreme to me.
I think the comparison to the winter coat was so dramatic that is was shocking at first.
I spoke to the breeder, she said sh'e never seen a shed that extreme either, and suggesting giving him a dose of Ivermectin.
I just dosed both of the boys last weekend, so that's been covered.

He's still being his usual bratty self, no behavior changes at all, so that's good.
I have a vet coming out on Tuesday, just to check him out though...for my peace of mind.

I swear, that silly boy is going to make me lose MY hair!


----------



## clearwtrbeach

It was dramatic. But, if it was buggies you should be good with the python dust and the ivermectin.


----------



## toth boer goats

Great advice.


----------



## WillowGem

The vet has given Arthur a clean bill of health. 
The new hair growth looks healthy to her, but his skin is dry and flaky.
Both boys got a selenium injection, and since she was here she gave them their CD&T too.

I feel so much better now, although as more winter coat was shed, Arthur really was starting to look better...so I wasn't in the panic I was when it first started. 

Does anyone know of something I can give them for dry skin, since it's too cold here to put anything wet on them right now, such as a skin conditioner. The vet was going to check and get back with me, but I was thinking maybe a little coconut oil...that stuff's good for everything!


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm

We had coat issues and dry skin issues and I added BOSS (Black oil sunflower seeds) to their daily ration...form the birdseed aisle...it REALLY helped...takes a few weeks to kick in, but REALLY worked. It also adds protein, so I cut back the other protein components.


----------



## WillowGem

They've been getting a handful of BOSS every day for the past few months...and love it! 
Merlin's skin is fine, I think Arthur may just have exceptionally dry skin.
I've also read that dry skin can be cause by a zinc deficiency. 
You know, if it's not one thing with them, it's another!


----------



## MissyParkerton

Be careful with the BOSS for wethers as it has a high phos ratio to calcium, so will upset the cal/phos balance (2/1) needed to prevent urinary calculi stones. You could balance it out by adding a handful of alfalfa pellets. Kelp meal is also great for skin and coat. I feed it free choice. If you live in a copper deficient area consider copper bolusing. Also, zinc is important for skin health. Are you feeding a good loose goat mineral free choice?


----------



## WillowGem

Thanks for the info on BOSS and wethers, MissyParkerton.

We are copper deficient here, I did bolus the boys back in January.
They get Manna Pro loose minerals free choice.
And were getting kelp meal until I ran out a couple weeks ago, and haven't gotten around to ordering more. 

Arthur got a good brushing today...he's finally warming up to the brush, and not wanting to butt the darn thing...LOL!!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Rox, let me just say, these boys could be in NO better hands  You're doing GREAT.


----------



## WillowGem

ThreeHavens said:


> Rox, let me just say, these boys could be in NO better hands  You're doing GREAT.


Awww, thanks! 
I'm trying, but really hate being a goat newbie, I want to do everything right for them.


----------



## ThreeHavens

I hate it too, that's why I'm on here constantly. It's especially hard when you have pregnant ladies and you're reading all the horror stories!  But we can only do our best with the knowledge we have.


----------



## WillowGem

I would be a nervous wreck if I had pregnant does...Yikes!! 
I'd be in the barn with them 24/7 and worrying about every little thing.


----------

